

10 Signs We Live in a False Economy - nekojima
http://www.theidealistrevolution.com/10-signs-we-live-in-a-false-economy/

======
salem
This guy is cherry picking stats and quotes to back his argument, the same
article that he quoted as showing that credit card borrowing was up also
stated: "Credit card usage has fallen sharply since the 2008 credit crisis.
Four years ago, Americans had $1.03 trillion in credit card debt, an all-time
high. In October, that figure was 17 percent lower." This guy should live in
rural Afghanistan or Sudan and have warlords dictate his fate instead of a
government.

------
hanleybrand
He had almost lost me until the section "people buying things they don't need
with money they don't have" and the prime example was "education" - then he
really lost me.

Cranky crank is cranking, apparently.

------
bulletmagnet
<http://www.theidealistrevolution.com/911-in-plane-site/>

Some truther joy from the same site. Great post, nekojima!

~~~
nekojima
You're welcome. I saw the original post more for entertainment value, with
perhaps some good criticism of it from HN'ers. I hadn't seen this posting,
rather nutty & unhinged.

------
olefoo
A stirring manifesto; right up there with Luther's theses, or Marx & Engels.

------
bulletmagnet
Very strong Mein Kampf vibe, this one gives.

